# East is back!!! New DIY One Shot!



## Rooigevaar (30/10/17)

Our popular e-liquid East is no longer in production, but if you were a fan and you miss going East you can now mix your own with our convenient one shot flavouring.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/10/17)

Please can you point me in the right direction as where to find this? Do/can we order directly on the website?


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Please can you point me in the right direction as where to find this? Do/can we order directly on the website?
> 
> View attachment 111854



It will be available from TFM and BLCK very very soon!

We will not be loading it on our website soon, but it will be available in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/10/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> It will be available from TFM and BLCK very very soon!
> 
> We will not be loading it on our website soon, but it will be available in the future.



OK, perfect. Fantastic initiative - a nice and easy "in" for new DIY'ers and experienced DIY folk alike!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (31/10/17)

East one shots are best mixed at 10% giving you 300ml of potential. 

I would like to encourage mixers who use it to experiment with it and find their own sweet spot. This profile also does well if you add a little bit of a chill or if you add some creamy vibes. Perhaps even add your own extra fruit.

Please let me know what changes you make and how it works for you. Keen to see in what creative ways it will be used.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (2/11/17)

Ordered my East Premix from @DizZa and I can't wait to try it!
Thanks for making this possible @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/11/17)

Should be receiving tomorrow, can't wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Twincam 16 (2/11/17)

Just mixed 200ml and already vaping it. Tastes good off the bat. Recommended steep time? Thanks for making this available

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/11/17)

Twincam 16 said:


> Just mixed 200ml and already vaping it. Tastes good off the bat. Recommended steep time? Thanks for making this available



If you are vaping it already then I guess it ready!!!

A week will give you the full profile, but it is a fruity juice so no reason not to shake and vape it!!!

Very glad you are already enjoying it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Hi @Rooigevaar 
Do you think any of your other juices will come out in this concentrate format?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (2/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rooigevaar
> Do you think any of your other juices will come out in this concentrate format?


@Silver I am working on one or two that may be exclusively available for DIY. And some of our juices may also make it into a One Shot in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/11/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> @Silver I am working on one or two that may be exclusively available for DIY. And some of our juices may also make it into a One Shot in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Be a good boy and give us a tobacco type juice...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

